# Other Than Electrical



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Do any of you do things for a HO other than electrical? Example:
HO:"Could you replace a doorknob for me"? "Could you fix my handrail on the steps"? etc.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, we do.

My dad has been asked to do some plumbing like changing sinks and stuff, he's bee asked to fix computers (he's an electronics engineer), he's been asked to paint, but for that he sub-contracted me and a friend of mine, he's been asked to weld a door or window protections.
A homeowner always has hundreds of little details to fix and when he finds someone who knows how to do them and is reliable he'll ask him to do it.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I think this question has been brought up multiple times on here.

I still always find it funny that an electrician can do 100 other trades where as all the other trades are only allowed to do one. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Edrick said:


> ............ still always find it funny that an electrician can do 100 other trades where as all the other trades are only allowed to do one.



You haven't been around long, have you? Apparently you haven't noticed that *EVERYBODY* does electrical.:laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You haven't been around long, have you? Apparently you haven't noticed that *EVERYBODY* does electrical.:laughing:


Oh no, I know they still do it either way. I was making a snide remark about the electricians on here that yell at those trades =P


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I brought this up because an elderly lady ask me. I'm not looking to be a general handyman. What got my attention was she said "you know you can't trust a lot of people anymore." It made me feel good that she trusted me. I got to thinking if I didn't have any other calls right away I wouldn't mind doing some quick simple things. Nothing that would take up a lot of time, but if it's something they really need I would do it.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I had to clean up dog puke when I was doing a service change and no one was home. Owners dog upchucked 2 feet from the panel.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

backstay said:


> I had to clean up dog puke when I was doing a service change and no one was home. Owners dog upchucked 2 feet from the panel.


Now that is going above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I do work other than electrical when asked. With this economy in the hole and not a lot of work coming in i cannot turn down work. So far this year my mini-ex has made me more money than any of my electrical tools. In fact, i have done any electric related work in over a month. The only electric job i have lined up is not until August and it is a small remodel that i am rewiring. Around here you have to be diversified or starve.


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

I've installed windows, vinyl siding, wooden shakes, framing...just about anything other than plumbing. If I do it, it's not for the extra money, but more of a service to the customer.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

So most of you aren't greedy bloodsuckers, but generous caring folk?

It's time for you to incorporate.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Do any of you do things for a HO other than electrical? Example:
> HO:"Could you replace a doorknob for me"? "Could you fix my handrail on the steps"? etc.


I have done that once a while like that and many time you will get a good customer for long time like that.

The last time I have done when I was doing a upgrading and have to build up a encloseure panel { per ECF ( French Electrical codé) } and the same time my customer asked me to fix the door end up replace the hinges and they were very happy with it and they did give me extra tip on that.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

When I did resi I'd do no electrical stuff, lots of times it was stuff like tightening up a door knob or adjusting the strike plate.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I put an oven in once, it was torture..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I only do electrical. Period. Give the odds and ands to other people, and when they get electrical, they'll return the favor. If you need this kind of stuff to stay busy, you're not in demand. Close your doors.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As long as they don't mind paying $100 an hour, I'll do odd jobs for `em all day long!

I've hung/straightened doors, put the chain back on a toilet flapper, changed light bulbs, programmed those new TV tuners, even scrubbed the floor under the stove when we had it pulled out.

:whistling2:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I only do electrical. Period. Give the odds and ands to other people, and when they get electrical, they'll return the favor. If you need this kind of stuff to stay busy, you're not in demand. Close your doors.


 i am an electrical contractor,and a hunting guide.. if they wanna go hunting i will gladly take them but that is about as diversified as my skillsets go. i cant build,plumb,roof,or hang a towel rack,but i have a good recomendation to people that can.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I only do electrical. I do the other trades on my house only.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I only do electrical. Period. Give the odds and ands to other people, and when they get electrical, they'll return the favor. If you need this kind of stuff to stay busy, you're not in demand. Close your doors.


This may work for you in the larger cities where there is industry and growth but not all Towns are like that. Here you can drive for around a 100 mile radius and only see one house being built. Tough to be in demand when there are hundreds of electricians, GC's, handy men sitting by the phone with no work. I have gone as far as chasing concrete trucks to see if the HO hired an electrician yet. It also does not help that in smaller Towns where people make little money that they will fix their own problem first before hiring a professional. All contractors around here rely on tourism, the wealthy to move here and build and the seasonal HO for work. For us we are not in demand until the wealthy begin opening their wallets again.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> This may work for you in the larger cities where there is industry and growth but not all Towns are like that. Here you can drive for around a 100 mile radius and only see one house being built. Tough to be in demand when there are hundreds of electricians, GC's, handy men sitting by the phone with no work. I have gone as far as chasing concrete trucks to see if the HO hired an electrician yet. It also does not help that in smaller Towns where people make little money that they will fix their own problem first before hiring a professional. All contractors around here rely on tourism, the wealthy to move here and build and the seasonal HO for work. For us we are not in demand until the wealthy begin opening their wallets again.


Then see the last sentence of my last post...


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck!!!:laughing: I will do other work before i close my doors and work for someone else for $10 an hour. And $10 an hour around here is top wage, most make minimum wage. The only way to make more is drive 45-60 minutes, even then you lose the extra wage in gas and other expenses. If your in such high demand than you better enjoy it, the demand will not always be there. When you phone stops ringing let us know if you close your doors or do other work to keep your bills paid.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Good luck!!!:laughing: I will do other work before i close my doors and work for someone else for $10 an hour. And $10 an hour around here is top wage, most make minimum wage. The only way to make more is drive 45-60 minutes, even then you lose the extra wage in gas and other expenses. If your in such high demand than you better enjoy it, the demand will not always be there. When you phone stops ringing let us know if you close your doors or do other work to keep your bills paid.


10 an hr side job keeps your doors open? Please. I wouldn't get out of bed for that. And don't worry about my demand. We're all wrapped up in 55 million dollars worth of government contracts. Not to mention our normal customers. You will never see me hold a paint brush or cut grass. I'm an electrician, born one, die one.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

"10 an hr side job keeps your doors open? Please. I wouldn't get out of bed for that."

Exactly!! Neither would i, this is why i choose to do other work so i can keep my business afloat and my bills paid. $10 an hour is the most anyone will make working for someone else around here. Glad to hear you are busy, for the most of us who started our business from scratch and have only been doing it for a couple yrs are not as fortunate as you. Come up to big ole Adirondacks some time, do some skiing and rafting. Have a look around and see just how poor the economy is. The average income here is $28-$32k a yr and still think that is higher than it actually is.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

My main trade is electrical, but as woodchuck2 stated you will not survive here as am independent "one trade" guy......... & you will do other things to keep afloat. As he mentioned, would you want to work for someone else at $10 an hour or choose to "dabble" in other stuff to keep going to work for yourself ????


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Mike. The only way one can say he is only an electrician by trade around here is if that person is working for a very large company that is "Union". Very different scenario than one who is self employed trying to provide for their family. Even some of the very large companies around here who hire electricians will make their men do other jobs to keep the company running. If they do not like it the end up in the unemployment line. Unions here are a toothless tiger if there is one at all.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Do any of you do things for a HO other than electrical? Example:
> HO:"Could you replace a doorknob for me"? "Could you fix my handrail on the steps"? etc.


No! I've been asked to fix a gas line and to plumb in a washing machine I just tell them I can't, I'm a licensed electrician not a plumber and my liability insurance doesn't cover that type of work.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i threw out a dead raccoon that was stuffed in a trashbag in the dumpster at the shop for a customer


----------

